# Banks



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a pain the arse they are, Liz and I are getting on in age and we decided our single accounts need to be joint accounts or at least have cards for both in our names.

Christ!! you would think we were arms or drug dealers the amount of farting about we would need to do, not to mention the insulting language they come out with regarding if we are of sound mind and actually know what we want to do with our own money, stuff the bastards, I'll draw all mine out and leave it under the mattress, not that there will be much to stuff anyway..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep know what you mean Kev.

I tried to switch accounts from Santander to Lloyds last year during the lockdown. Santander dropped their interest rate to the square root of bugger all on their 123 account so we switched to Club Lloyds.

Despite there being a lockdown and despite my explaining that Mrs GMJ had to shield , they insisted that we had to attend the branch in person to open the account!

Also it took 2 months to complete the process from application to opening

Tbf I chased them up over the length of time and the fact that we had to go in to the branch - not a complaint as such, more an on line enquiry. They took it as a complaint and a chap rang me to discuss it and upheld my 'complaint' and gave us 75 quid in compo!! Which they paid into our Santander account for us, prior to it closing!

Result!


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

It is the sign of the times the staff just ask questions that the computor asks they are not allowed to think you are now better off opening accounts on line as the computor rules soon you wont find a bricks a morter branch anywhere


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oddly we have I think all the different banks in Keighley.

https://www.google.com/maps/search/banks+in+keighley/@53.8670345,-1.9099445,17.25z

Considering this is only a small town over 10 miles from any large town we think it's remarkable.

https://www.google.com/maps/search/banks+in+keighley/@53.8670345,-1.9099445,17.25z


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Inside is a different matter, there are staff but it's largely ATMs and paying in machines, but at least you can get help if needed, my OP was regarding over the phone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We did the same after passing three score and ten Kev.
No problems apart from having to call into all banks in person and provide some extra ID.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Joint accounts eh Kev? Slippery slope that. Always have a secret Swiss bank account nobody knows about.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In both my marriages we only ever had a joint account. We think our friends who have single accounts to be the strange ones tbh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When Liz and I got together I had been having financial problems, and I had closed all my accounts down, I had my money paid into her account, then when we were getting bombarded with ads to claim for misselling I went for it and got £7k from Barclays, Karma, they caused my financial problems in the first place.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> In both my marriages we only ever had a joint account. We think our friends who have single accounts to be the strange ones tbh.


Cant say I have ever thought how it would be of benefit to be honest. Ive lost count of how many accounts we have to be honest. Mrs D does her thing and I do mine. Mind you she carries my bloody visa card around with her so we may as well have a joint account. I basically buy nothing in shops or anything and never have any need for money.  I have some somewhere though I am sure :lol: Just about anything I buy is online.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It gets more important as you circle the drain though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It gets more important as you circle the drain though.


Croaking you mean? We had wills since we were in our late 30s I think. Should be straight forward. I just never told her I left all my money to a massive motorhome fruitcakes pish up. Actually as they all hate me I think I'll change that!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We just find it simpler to manage; reduces the admin; and maximises interest (although less important these days with such low rates).

Mrs GMJ was badly hit financially, by her first husband who spent money like it was going out of fashion and nearly saw her and her kids having to move back in with her father due to his profligacy. Not a problem we have now as I am almost as careful as a Yorkshireman when it comes to finances.

The only downside is 'hiding' presents at birthday and Xmas time as we can both see the cost of things bought however these are usually on our credit card anyway (again, a shared account there too).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, have joint accounts for all our finances. I even have part of Chris's tax allowance! So much easier.

I cannot tell you what a difference it made, when my mum died, that I had a joint account with her. I could get on and organise and pay for everything that needed to be sorted using her account and so keeping everything separate from ours. It is all about trust though. I remember, as dementia set in, her accusing me of stealing £25. I knew it was the disease talking but it cut me to the quick 

Our local town has lost all except one of its banks. We bank with Nationwide just for the reason that they still have a branch. There is a shop that has stopped taking cash because they cannot bank it easily due to their bank branch closing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, mu mum allowed me to be a 'Joint Signatory' so after she went into the local home we could organise the payments. And after she died I could move all her spare cash into my bank account. Much to the annoyance of Barclays who insisted I could not do that? I said it's done what are you going to do about it?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you ever tried to organise a cash withdrawal of your own money ?

You really do get the third degree 

Its worse than the GPs receptionist who wants to know exactly why you want an appointment with the GP, they say it’s to screen out unnecessary appointments, to hell with privacy 

Can’t be busy now as an appointment with our GPs are rarer than hens teeth and all requests must be made by email 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As we have had large sums of money going in and out of our account I took the precaution of telling them that we are property moguls  On the same subject why do solicitors charge a fee for transferring the proceeds of sale from their account to yours? The only free way to organise it is to ask them to write a cheque!

We are really lucky with our GP. Easy to get an appointment and no need to explain anything. Just that one black mark to the one that saw fit to shout at me


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You need to email your request to the Gp, wait for an answer and maybe you will be given a date in a couple of weeks when you will have a phone consultation 

If it’s really life and death I guess a consultation won’t be necessary >

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The police have released a warning about bank scams again. 
Fraudsters telephoned an elderly person and asked for their help. Purporting to be the police they asked the person to withdraw £4,200 from their bank account and hold it for a police officer who would call and collect it. The money was then discovered to be "counterfeit" and confiscated. Several other, similar, attempts to defraud have been made. This explains why we get the third degree when trying to withdraw cash


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not the why Pat it's the How that infuriates me.


----------

